# 40K RUMORS: Tyranids Upcoming Wave Tidbits



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this Stickmonkey:


Lots of internal rumbling on a 2nd wave of tyranids. I don't have timelines, but expect it to hit before end of year, but after dark eldar releases complete that codex.

First, a new tyrant model is soon to debut. It has options for the swarm lord. It has some slight differences from the current metal, but is basically similar. I do think it stands between an inch or more higher, but not as tall as a trygon. I did not have an existing tyrant to compare. Wings are supposedly in the kit, but I did not see those.

(this could be a plastic Swarm Lord):yahoo:

Second, a harpy has been done, and will either be in this release or in the "summer of flyers"

For metals,

There is a doom and parasite sculpted. They look as expected. Doom is fairly dynamic, parasite is a bit bigger than I thought and will likely use the larger skimmer base.

And a new yrgarll genestealer in metal...think flash gitz


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting. 
No tervigon or Tyrranofex I see... <sigh> really a new tyrant model? I can see the need for the swarmlord but I don't know, with the options of making it a Tyrant, Flyrant, or swarmlord, the kit is going to be hella expensive.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I think Bindi hinted quite hard at a combined Tervigon/TFex kit last time the "tyranid units rumours" were about. Those 2 seem to share body-shape quite much and would make sense to be a combined kit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's hoping. I have got a good conversion Idea in mind a Tervi conversion, but I am kinda at a loss for the T-fex. A new kit would be nice.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well how do I take this latest rumour about the Tyranids!

Positive;
The new Hive Tyrant model being able to be 3 bosses instead of one with all the extras is a good step forward. Still think that it will be a metal miniature, however with plastic bits for the wings and swords.

Doom and Parasite is decent, enough said on that!

Disappointment;
No news on the Tervigon multi bit kit, seriously gutted beyond believe. Yes people can still continue to convert to make their own creature but some Tyranid players least wanted a kit due to the amount this seems to turn up in 1500 pts plus lists.

Yes these are like most rumours, until they are shown in a pre release email we do not know completely what we are going to get. So I personally will not get too excited at the moment due to the amount of painting I have got to do with the current Tyranids owned.

Cheers for the rumour thread, back to my dark corner of the room.
ZE


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd prefer Tervigon/Tyrranofex and a Spod kits to any of the stuff mentioned, tbh... but a new Tyrant kit with all the option present is no bad thing (metal or plastic? Most likely still metal with plastic bits?). Or how about a warriors upgrade kit with warrior sized lashwhips and boneswords?

Still, more models is always nice even if it's not the ones I want released at the moment


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

atwitter?... I don't even visit that shithole anymore. Retards.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, id actually welcome a new tyrant model. anything that not metal for MC sized is great. and means i dont need to buy a FW model for something with wings.

everything else is alright, id still like a tervigon/tyranofex kit


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW wont do a metal and plastic kit for the tyrant it will be 100% plastic, large models are now plastic and they are dedicated to getting rid of hybrid kits because they dont work, never have never will. Almost all plastic kits are multi load out these days,one of the reasons why i cant wait to see what they do with the bland bland bland necrons.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll be interested to see the size of the Parasite after reading these rumours.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Of course I just bought a hive tyrant model, and now the rumors are they will have sexy new one out this year... my luck. I still like the current one, it was fun to assemble. Then again, I like pinning and assembling big metal models, I know, I am weird, huh? I guess that goes back to the days of RT and everything being metal. Bit of nostalgia for me to work with something like the current tyrant kit.

I had mental plans to convert up the new orc giant spider kit to a tyrannofex if the model is big enough for my tastes. If they do make a t-fex kit I still might do my conversion if I think it will be more to my liking. Time will tell.

All I know is, being a new nids player that I am, any new models on the horizon just made me even happier that I went with this army.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah why would they release a model for Tervigons? You only see up to five in lists these days. :ireful2: And yeah Tyrannofex conversions are fecking tough. I'm partway to making a decent looking one by cutting up two fexes and combining into one for extra width and height. Not sure how to make the cannon look reasonable though, given the picture in the codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sure a plasitc tyrant would be very well welcomed in some areas. I hear that they can be a pain to assemble together and that they are prone to falling to pieces.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

could probably convert tyrant into a terv anyway.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope they don't waste their time on a new Tyrant.... Thats mostly selfish though because I painstakingly converted my own swarmlord.
We don't need ymgarl, we already can make them with the stealers box. 

Definetely need the tervigon and tyrranofex. A new warrior kit with swords and whips would also be pretty cool (cold make one into a prime or something)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I'm actually disapointed to be honest, because the PoM and DoM are easy conversions to make (I made both), and therefore don't really need models. The new Hive Tyrant is actually a disapointment as well, because I already have two, and don't need a third, and I plan to make the Swarmlord out of a Trygon, so that it doesn't just look like a generic crappy Tyrant with boneswords. Ymargl Genestealers aren't necessary, especially in metal, because all you have to do is sculpt some tentacles onto their mouths. Also, we don't need Harpys. If they were flyers, they'd be awsome, but if you really wanted a Harpy, you would just convert one.

What I really want is a LW and Bonesword bitz pack, a wings bitz pack, and a Tervigon/Tyrannofex kit.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Also, we don't need Harpys. If they were flyers, they'd be awsome, but if you really wanted a Harpy, you would just convert one.
> 
> What I really want is a LW and Bonesword bitz pack, a wings bitz pack, and a Tervigon/Tyrannofex kit.


The first paragraph makes no sense - the Harpy is a flyer...

Agree totally with the second sentiment though. Warrior sized wings would be awesome.

However, with everyone saying they want a Tervi/tyrranofex kit - the 'Fex is much more heavily armoured than a Tervigon, and has a massive gun option where the 'gon has egg sacs. How would you suggest that combination would work...?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you look at the pencil drawings in the codex they have the same fundamental body shape, certainly similar enough to have them both from the same kit.

I just built my Harpy out of a High Elf Dragon, so the new release is going to miff me slightly, apart from that it'll be nice to have a Parasite model... except it's going to be metal. /wrists


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sethis said:


> If you look at the pencil drawings in the codex they have the same fundamental body shape, certainly similar enough to have them both from the same kit.


Bingo. We'll likely see a Tervi/T-Fex kit near last among 5th ed Nid models because they look similar, and also happen to look like Carnifexes. GW correctly assumes that most people are converting their now-obsolete screamer-killers into them, so a new model may not sell very well until the existing stock of them in the wild starts to dwindle.

Harpy is more immediately needed. Nobody in their right mind is going to chop up a Trygon as hinted in the codex, and they're among the most underused creatures as a result. 

A new Tyrant wouldn't be bad. When you look at them on the board from a distance, they look awfully similar to a Carnifex so maybe they'll be more distinctive. The Swarmlord is pretty popular so they'll probably toss in some bits and boneswords for a conversion too.

If they really want to make it "Summer of the Flyer", they would FAQ the Nids to give us the ability to take Shrikes or Gargoyles as Troops if a winged HQ is taken. That was a real no-brainer that they blew with the new codex. As it stands now it closes off a cool and obvious army build tree and will keep sales of flyer models down. Maybe there's hope after the marine mega-faq.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

ohiocat110 said:


> If they really want to make it "Summer of the Flyer", they would FAQ the Nids to give us the ability to take Shrikes or Gargoyles as Troops if a winged HQ is taken. That was a real no-brainer that they blew with the new codex. As it stands now it closes off a cool and obvious army build tree and will keep sales of flyer models down. Maybe there's hope after the marine mega-faq.


Yep, really wish they'd done this - would be a cool option to be able to take an all winged army. And would have meant that the new Gargoyles kit would have probably sold a helluva lot more too...


----------



## Void (Jun 8, 2011)

I know some people who have used the Archnarok spider thing, to make a Tervigon or Tryannofex...
I would love to see actual models GW could make for a tervigon or a tryannofex or a harpy for that.
It would be nice to see an actual Tyranid Prime model, as it is i use a warrior who was the large Scything talons instead of the smaller ones, because the rest of my 9 warriors have the smaller talons so thats how i distungish him as superior


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

So, given the "Summer of Fliers" turned out to be a Chimera, Manticore and 3 new dragons rather then anything 40K-based as rumoured, is there any new news on the potential Tyranid second wave? Or was it all just wishful thinking?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> So, given the "Summer of Fliers" turned out to be a Chimera, Manticore and 3 new dragons rather then anything 40K-based as rumoured, is there any new news on the potential Tyranid second wave? Or was it all just wishful thinking?


I am hoping that it wasn't....... I want my bugs.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> is there any new news on the potential Tyranid second wave? Or was it all just wishful thinking?


there are four kits already banked and of those the harpy and the hive tyrant are due in the not too distant future


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> I think Bindi hinted quite hard at a combined Tervigon/TFex kit last time the "tyranid units rumours" were about. Those 2 seem to share body-shape quite much and would make sense to be a combined kit.


Well yeah they both share similar body shapes, but in all reality, a Tervigon is most likely bigger than a Carnifex. I'm thinking maybe Trygon torso size on a Tervigon. I just don't see tons of Termagants crawling out of a monster the size of a Carnifex, just doesn't seem big enough to me.

EDIT: And why do we need a new Hive Tyrant kit? The current Finecast one is amazing compared to the metal one. It actually allows for plastic conversion work instead of metal/plastic hybrids. All it took was getting a few Boneswords from eBay or something and there you have it, a Swarmlord. Looks like I'll have to get about two Finecast Hive Tyrants before these supposed plastic ones come in.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any new updates or time lines on this 2nd wave??


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Does anyone have any new updates or time lines on this 2nd wave??


I haven't heard anything despite my best efforts to dig up some new info. We are rolling into the time frame previously talked about but the only thing that I have heard about is the new Ogres.


----------

